# 5 month old hedgie still quilling?



## gmcc2812 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I have recently purchased my first ever hedgie (viktor) and did alot of research before.
I know about quilling when hedgehogs are in their early stages but just wanted to check should this still be happening at five months?
I went to visit him at the previous owners home a few days ago and she pointed out that some of his quills come out when you are handling him. Is this okay?

Gemma


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

By still quilling, do you mean he has been dropping quills steadily for the past couple months? Or did the quills start falling out recently?


----------



## gmcc2812 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well i don't know I only got him yesterday. The owner simply pointed out to me that a few of his quills fall out now and again. I had researched before and thought quilling only happened up until about the age of 12 weeks so i'm just checking to see if this should be happening at 5 months. 

The previous owner had him for two months and said that this happens regularly.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Basically, quills are hair follicles filled with air pockets, which makes them so thick and pointy. The guidelines for quilling are 6, 9, and 12 weeks (about). Some hedgehogs also quill around the age of one year. Quilling in hedgehogs is sort of like what happens to human infants after birth - a lot of times they are born with a bunch of hair that falls out and grows back.

I think what you're talking about is shedding. :lol: Because quills really are hairs, it's normal for your hedgehog to lose them. But, to make sure that it is just normal shedding, you should check the skin on his back. Make sure there are no bald patches, no crusty off-colored quill bases, and no excessive dryness. If his skin looks healthy and he's not scratching at himself a lot, I'm willing to bet your hog is like mine in that they shed more than the average hedgehog.  If his skin does look unhealthy, with bald spots and really yucky looking skin, it could be mites... in which case you'd want to get him in to the vet. If that's the case, make sure you ask for kitten revolution (topical) to treat it.


----------

